# Sylvester Stallone, 61 and still Sexy



## Splash Log (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2008)

Stallone looks great.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (Feb 7, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Stallone looks great.



Ohh so sexy


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2008)

looks like a big bull ready for the slaughterhouse.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2008)

He looks better than 90% of the guys in this nation.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 7, 2008)

DOMS said:


> He looks better than 90% of the guys in this nation.



The Nation of Islam? -


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 7, 2008)

He has a great personality but he looks like leatherface


----------



## maniclion (Feb 7, 2008)

Those veins are nasty, looks like some kind of worm infestation....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks like vericose veins. 
He looks different, his head is a bit bigger.

But then again he is 61.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 7, 2008)

He ain't nothin but a hound dog....


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Looks like vericose veins.
> He looks different, his head is a bit bigger.
> 
> But then again he is 61.



Varicose veins are purple.

I'd like to see how good your face looks after gravity has pulled at it for 61 years.

Anybody here that's talking shit about him would give their right nut to look half as good, and be half as active, at that age.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm 42 but they say I look 30, so.....


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2008)

*Incomplete*



min0 lee said:


> I'm 42 but they say I look 30, so...



...I make better money each night.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 7, 2008)

Splash Log said:


>



equipose, lol.

but seriously, at 61? damn I hope I look half that good.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 7, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Varicose veins are purple.
> 
> I'd like to see how good your face looks after gravity has pulled at it for 61 years.
> 
> Anybody here that's talking shit about him *would give their right nut* to look half as good, and be half as active, at that age.


Do they give you steroids and GH if you sacrifice your right nut? So Uniballers Lance Armstrong and Tom Green are hooked up huh?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2008)

Little Wing said:


>



let's a recent pic of him with his shirt off.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 7, 2008)

Are those veins from low BF or from steroid use?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2008)

Prince said:


> let's a recent pic of him with his shirt off.



he's 83 now. and aging naturally is more attractive than looking freakish trying not to look your age. let's see Stallone without the cow pump.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Are those veins from low BF or from steroid use?




some of them look like they're all bunched up instead of going toward where they once may have been attached or something. just


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Are those veins from low BF or from steroid use?



It's a combination of low body fat and thin skin.  Your skin get thinner starting in your 40s (I think).  I'm not sure why, but your body holds less fat in the skin.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 7, 2008)

I guess that explains why the older more mature bodybuilders always seem to be more vascular than the younger guys then?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> I guess that explains why the older more mature bodybuilders always seem to be more vascular than the younger guys then?



Forget bodybuilders.  With the exception of the obese, the average old person has vascularity to one degree or another.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2008)

maybe i'm just old but i don't think 61 is all that old. if he takes care of his health he probably has a lot left in him. i don't want to see him cheat himself out of good years. maybe he just finished a tough work out or something but he looks unnatural there.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2008)

anyone ever see the goofy romantic movie he did with dolly parton? she made a bet she could turn him into a country singer. 

Rhinestone (1984) - IMDb user comments






YouTube Video











the end is funny.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2008)

YouTube Video











this is amazing.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> maybe i'm just old but i don't think 61 is all that old. if he takes care of his health he probably has a lot left in him. i don't want to see him cheat himself out of good years. maybe he just finished a tough work out or something but he looks unnatural there.



So you think that by using hGH and testosterone he is shorting his life and jeopardizing his health? I think the exact opposite. I doubt he is using high amounts of either, he is using it from an HRT standpoint, which is why he is able to maintain that physique, and live a longer healthier life.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2008)

Prince said:


> So you think that by using hGH and testosterone he is shorting his life and jeopardizing his health? I think the exact opposite. I doubt he is using high amounts of either, he is using it from an HRT standpoint, which is why he is able to maintain that physique, and live a longer healthier life.




who really knows what he's using? i just think his head looks way bigger than it should and i'm not talking about his ego. i hope you're right.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> who really knows what he's using? i just think his head looks way bigger than it should and i'm not talking about his ego. i hope you're right.



hGH causes that.

females using estrogen after menopuse is equivalent to males using testosterone after "andropause", and a male is more healthy in their old age if they use HRT.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2008)

he might be healthy but he's going to get depressed if he hears people talking about his o-l-d a-g-e all the time


----------



## maniclion (Feb 7, 2008)

DOMS said:


> It's a combination of low body fat and thin skin.  Your skin get thinner starting in your 40s (I think).  I'm not sure why, but your body holds less fat in the skin.


Yes it does, when we were taking care of my GF's 88 yr old grandfather we couldn't even put band-aids on him or his skin would tear off like tissue paper, one time he fell and I grabbed his arm and a large piece of skin tore off in my hand....after taking care of him for 2 years I never want to get old...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## maniclion (Feb 7, 2008)

Prince said:


>


Botox mishap?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2008)

DOMS said:


> ...I make better money each night.


And proud!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2008)

Prince said:


> let's a recent pic of him with his shirt off.


I didn't know you were that way.


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 8, 2008)

What is HRT?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> What is HRT?



*H*ormone *R*eplacement *T*herapy


----------



## LiLPrincezZ (Feb 8, 2008)

ewwww he is so old n gross!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 8, 2008)

LiLPrincezZ said:


> ewwww he is so old n gross!



troll alert. ip check anyone?


----------



## LiLPrincezZ (Feb 8, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> troll alert. ip check anyone?



Whatev, I jsut joined. check anything you want, whats IP


----------



## Rubes (Feb 8, 2008)

In your pooper


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> troll alert. ip check anyone?



Yep.


----------



## LiLPrincezZ (Feb 8, 2008)

this is about as sexy as you get after 60 and still kinda gross


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 8, 2008)

Mitt Romney.  Age 60.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 8, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Yep.


Which troll?  We had so many......wish we could burn those bridges and the trolls that hide beneath them!!!1


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Which troll?  We had so many......wish we could burn those bridges and the trolls that hide beneath them!!!1



I'd like to.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 8, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 8, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


>



handsome guy that has lived quite a life with hopefully quite a few more years to fill up with more interesting stuff  pics bring back a lot of memories, i'm old too, he's only 15 yrs older than me.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2008)

Stallone who?


----------



## captaincaberman (Feb 8, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Stallone who?



Arnold who?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 8, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Stallone who?


----------



## maniclion (Feb 8, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Stallone who?


Is that a ferret in your knickers are are you just glad to see Min0 Lee?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2008)

I just noticed his "pockets"


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2008)

Sly Stallone is a fucking bass ass, fuck all of you.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 8, 2008)

Prince said:


> Sly Stallone is a fucking bass ass, fuck all of you.




what is a bass ass?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2008)

that is me after about 6 beers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 8, 2008)

1.    ass bass                     


                    A fart that makes a deep booming noise like a subwoofer.
_The following is an example of ass bass:
Person 1: "Damn the subwoofer on this sound system is amazing."
Person 2: Nah, actually that was me. I just farted.

_2.    ass bass                               


                    insult; to make offense; someone who has genitals that are so big that no one wants them and they have to have anal sex with tehmself.
_nick: omg this feels great too bad nobod can enjoy it with me. 
steck: u are an ass bass!




_


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## AKIRA (Feb 8, 2008)

captaincaberman said:


> Arnold who?


----------



## Rubes (Feb 9, 2008)

son of a bitch thats enough to give me nightmares for the next year


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2008)

AKIRA said:


>


Does he know you? Does he know her?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2008)

Prince said:


> that is me after about 6 beers!!!!!!!!!



hahahaha


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2008)

I just saw the new Rambo...most straight forward and violent movie I have seen in a long time. It was ok.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm probably gonna watch Rambo. I never go to the movies either, but i'm gonna support sly. I'm not expecting a thrilling plot with twists and turns in the storyline either. None of the Rambo's were like that really. I just want go old fashioned bad guy killing action. From what i've heard/read that is what you get with this new flick.


----------



## IRM (Feb 11, 2008)

Finally saw Rambo. It was ok. Nothing special, but not the total shit all the critics were calling it, either. 
Though when Rambo finally kills Mino at the end, it was very sad: 






RIP Min0


----------



## LiLPrincezZ (Feb 11, 2008)

captaincaberman said:


> Arnold who?



OMG WTF IS THAT


----------



## DontStop (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd rail stallone


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 11, 2008)

DontStop said:


> I'd rail stallone



I'm not quite sure that's how it works, unless there is something you're not telling us.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 11, 2008)

*You See nothin.*



IRM said:


> Finally saw Rambo. It was ok. Nothing special, but not the total shit all the critics were calling it, either.
> Though when Rambo finally kills Mino at the end, it was very sad:
> 
> 
> ...


 
I got lazy, this is a crappy fast one.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> I'm not quite sure that's how it works, unless there is something you're not telling us.



she tucks.


----------



## captaincaberman (Feb 12, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Does he know you? Does he know her?



I just remembered it from an older post, I was afeared.


----------

